# What do you think the other users look/sound like?



## Browder (Mar 15, 2010)

When you imagine the other people who post on FAF how do you think they look? 

Incidentally, this is _not_ a topic to describe what you actually look like. That ruins the fun. If you absolutely have to, then whatever.

Go.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 15, 2010)

I imagine you all sound like Alvin the Chipmunk. Makes posting so much more fun.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

FAT WITH TONS OF ACNE AND SHIT.


----------



## Aden (Mar 15, 2010)

You're all fat and you all have lisps


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 15, 2010)

I try not to imagine at all. Just know that they are human, and have a right to an opinion. I'd hate to be bias on their looks when I should be judging from their words.


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

I now imagine you as the no lifeguy from the WoW episode of South Park or the leave Britney alone guy. Makes it so much more funny.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 15, 2010)

I just imagine everybody as a normal person, nothing negative about them.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I now imagine you as the no lifeguy from the WoW episode of South Park or the leave Britney alone guy. Makes it so much more funny.



Me?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Me?


Haxx is ripped as a motherfucker o-o


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I just imagine everybody as a normal person, nothing negative about them.



 DO IT


----------



## Browder (Mar 15, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> FAT WITH TONS OF ACNE AND SHIT.



Oddly enough, I imagine you as someone quite muscular.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 15, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Haxx is ripped as a motherfucker o-o



Shush! I was hoping he would think im the fat guy and do all the work in the bedroom tonight!


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't.

Like now I just hear the theme to Duck Dodgers in my head.


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Me?



Nah, since I know you can beat me up DX

I just am doing that to everyone now FOR THE LULZ


----------



## Tommy (Mar 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> DO IT



I'll think about it.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Nah, since I know you can beat me up DX
> 
> I just am doing that to everyone now FOR THE LULZ



I'd only want to beat up you in a different way bby


----------



## Willow (Mar 15, 2010)

Many things...


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 15, 2010)

You all sound like you have a mouth full of dogcock.


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I'd only want to beat up you in a different way bby



DO NOT WANT



Tommy said:


> I'll think about it.



Comrade Palin requires you to.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 15, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> You all sound like you have a mouth full of dogcock.



What gave you such an idea on a furry message forum?? : p


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

Browder said:


> Oddly enough, I imagine you as someone quite muscular.


 I smell sarcasm, mister?


----------



## Browder (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh, and Bando looks Asian in my head.


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 15, 2010)

And I imagine you all look the way I imagine you smell.


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

Browder said:


> Oh, and Bando looks Asian in my head.



Holy shit everyone says this irl also. And I'm half mexican half white. WTF!???!?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

Browder said:


> Oh, and Bando looks Asian in my head.


 Dude, that's the same thing I WAS THINKING. You must be some kind of psychic person!


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 15, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> You all sound like you have a mouth full of dogcock.



You would know what this sounds like?


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> You would know what this sounds like?



Oh bby~

she would know...


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 15, 2010)

I associate users' looks with their avatars, until I've been given a description of their personal appearance.

As far as sound goes, I don't really bother to wonder.


----------



## Holsety (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't go out of my way to imagine what anyone here looks or sounds like, really :V


----------



## Browder (Mar 15, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I smell sarcasm, mister?



No seriously I  imagine you as this ripped guy with tiny glasses and greasy hair who gets red when he can't remember how to use his words.



SugarMental said:


> And I imagine you all look the way I imagine you smell.



Apparently I look sarcastic then.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

Browder said:


> No seriously I imagine you as this ripped guy with tiny glasses and greasy hair who gets red when he can't remember how to use his words.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I look sarcastic then.


Hmmm... I wonder what sarcastic looks like.... I can smell it, but I can't see it.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 15, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Hmmm... I wonder what sarcastic looks like.... I can smell it, but I can't see it.



:V <â€” Looks like this


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> :V <â€” Looks like this


Or this my friend, >.>


Sarcasm has many faces, apprentice.


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> :V <â€” Looks like this



How did Whitenoise get into your post? :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Holy shit everyone says this irl also. And I'm half mexican half white. WTF!???!?


Hell yeah, I'm beans and crackers too :V
No really I am half hispanic and half white.

Honestly the only one I have a image in my mind is scotty, I imagine him as teen wearing skin tight pants, rainbow hair and speaking with a lisp.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Hell yeah, I'm beans and crackers too :V
> No really I am half hispanic and half white.
> 
> Honestly the only one I have a image in my mind is scotty, I imagine him as teen wearing skin tight pants, rainbow hair and speaking with a lisp.


 Heh, I was expecting skirts ya know.


Beans and crackers =/= good snacks.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 15, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Heh, I was expecting skirts ya know.


Alright fine, he wears skin tight pants with a pink skirt over it.

*edit*
What do you all think I look like and sound like?


----------



## Browder (Mar 15, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> :V <â€” Looks like this



I don't look like that.



Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Or this my friend, >.>
> 
> 
> Sarcasm has many faces, apprentice.



Or that. And you'd make the worst Jedi ever.



CannonFodder said:


> Honestly the only one I have a image in my mind is scotty, I imagine him as teen wearing skin tight pants, rainbow hair and speaking with a lisp.



Scotty actually doesn't look that outlandish in my imagination. He's got red hair a round face, intense blue eyes a diamond stud in his left ear.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Alright fine, he wears skin tight pants with a pink skirt over it.
> 
> *edit*
> What do you all think I look like and sound like?


 I can't help but think that you have a big ass mustache on your face.


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Hell yeah, I'm beans and crackers too :V
> No really I am half hispanic and half white.
> 
> Honestly the only one I have a image in my mind is scotty, I imagine him as teen wearing skin tight pants, rainbow hair and speaking with a lisp.



This is my new mental image of Scotty. When he posts, I'm going to laugh so fucking hard. :3

beans & crackers, good way to put it


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

Browder said:


> I don't look like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Or that. And you'd make the worst Jedi ever.


 Thank you 


Haha, if you looked like >.>, you would be a pair of floating breasts.


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Alright fine, he wears skin tight pants with a pink skirt over it.
> 
> *edit*
> What do you all think I look like and sound like?



Me, because everything I read sounds like me in my head :3

I'm not sure for srs though. I know you look like beans & crackers, but sound I have no clue.


----------



## Browder (Mar 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What do you all think I look like and sound like?



I imagine you as William Shatner actually. I don't know why.



Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> Haha, if you looked like >.>, you would be a pair of floating breasts.



I knew you had some kind of perverse sexual lust for me. Before you go any further, I'm not into that.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Alright fine, he wears skin tight pants with a pink skirt over it.
> 
> *edit*
> What do you all think I look like and sound like?




Whenever I see your avatar, all I can think of is your shark doing a dance routine and singing "So long and thanks for all the fish!", so yeah, you sound like an entire group of people to me.  

How about me?  What do I look/sound like to you guys?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

Browder said:


> I imagine you as William Shatner actually. I don't know why.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you had some kind of perverse sexual lust for me. Before you go any further, I'm not into that.


 Pfft, my sarcasm defeats your sarcasm.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 15, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I can't help but think that you have a big ass mustache on your face.


I had to shave it.


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Whenever I see your avatar, all I can think of is your shark doing a dance routine and singing "So long and thanks for all the fish!", so yeah, you sound like an entire group of people to me.
> 
> How about me?  What do I look/sound like to you guys?



Haven't talked to you enough yet to know.

Any guesses on how I look/sound? :3


----------



## Nylak (Mar 15, 2010)

Unlike some people, I don't hear voices in my head.  ...Or see faces, apparently.

I just kinda picture the avatars, unless I actually know what the poster looks like.  >>  Honestly, I don't really think about it.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Haven't talked to you enough yet to know.
> 
> Any guesses on how I look/sound? :3



Hm.

*looks at avatar*

POP POP POP?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I had to shave it.


 You lost my respect.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Haven't talked to you enough yet to know.
> 
> Any guesses on how I look/sound? :3


 When you had that asian-looking guy on your avy, I thought you were asian... With the gun, I have no fucking clue.


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Unlike some people, I don't hear voices in my head.  ...Or see faces, apparently.
> 
> I just kinda picture the avatars, unless I actually know what the poster looks like.  >>  Honestly, I don't really think about it.



I only see avi's too. I cannot come up with a face for people to sage my life.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 15, 2010)

Browder said:


> I imagine you as William Shatner actually. I don't know why.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you had some kind of perverse sexual lust for me. Before you go any further, I'm not into that.


Captain's log, stardate squarerootofpiequalsdelicious the people of Browder denies their feelings towards me, luckily I have no feelings of the sort towards him.


----------



## Browder (Mar 15, 2010)

Nylak looks like a Science Teacher I took courses with once. She sounds like Starbuck from Battlestar Galactica though.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Hm.
> 
> *looks at avatar*
> 
> POP POP POP?



LOL or pfffft if his o-ring came* off his co2


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I only see avi's too. I cannot come up with a face for people to sage my life.


It's ok bando I still think of you as asian, can you do my math homework?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's ok bando I still think of you as asian, can you do my math homework?


 I'm asian too, bro!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 15, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I'm asian too, bro!


Ok then
0/0=
You can do it, I believe in you!


----------



## Browder (Mar 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Captain's log, stardate squarerootofpiequalsdelicious the people of Browder denies their feelings towards me, luckily I have no feelings of the sort towards him.



I was talking to Ranzun.

And on topic: I see avatars but then I start to imagine what sort of person would select them. That person and the avatar sort of mesh in my mind and gets better defined the more the person posts.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

Browder said:


> I was talking to Ranzun.
> 
> And on topic: I see avatars but then I start to imagine what sort of person would select them. That person and the avatar sort of mesh in my mind and gets better defined the more the person posts.


What about a purple dragon-shark, bitch? Damn, why the hell does my avy's hair look so emoish? I hate emos so much. Meh, still good avy :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 15, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> What about a purple dragon-shark, bitch? Damn, why the hell does my avy's hair look so emoish? I hate emos so much. Meh, still good avy :3


The way I hear you is like a person screaming as they fall down stairs :V


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The way I hear you is like a person screaming as they fall down stairs :V


 I rant a lot, don't I?


----------



## Browder (Mar 15, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> What about a purple dragon-shark, bitch? Damn, why the hell does my avy's hair look so emoish? I hate emos so much. Meh, still good avy :3



Purple dragons=pathetic, usually. For some reason I can't shake the idea that your muscular IRL out of my head though, so you look strong but ugly.

And also? I am not your bitch.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

Browder said:


> Purple dragons=pathetic, usually. For some reason I can't shake the idea that your muscular IRL out of my head though, so you look strong but ugly.
> 
> And also? I am not your bitch.


Bitch


If purple dragons are pathetic, what about you? 




I am going to admit, I am actually really buff in real life, but I'm not handsome around the face, I fucking hate acne. >.> Acne... Oops, I violated the OP's rules. Someone shoot me.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 15, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I rant a lot, don't I?


Nah it's just a meme, look up tumbles the stair dragon on ED.


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Hm.
> 
> *looks at avatar*
> 
> POP POP POP?



 this is the gun in my avi :3



HAXX said:


> LOL or pfffft if his o-ring came* off his* co2*



FFFFFFFFUUUUU- Co2 is for noobs.



CannonFodder said:


> It's ok bando I still think of you as asian, can you do my math homework?



NOU


----------



## Nylak (Mar 15, 2010)

Browder said:


> Nylak looks like a Science Teacher I took courses with once. She sounds like Starbuck from Battlestar Galactica though.


 
...I'm cool with that. :]


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Nah it's just a meme, look up tumbles the stair dragon on ED.


 Ah, your references humble my intelligence.


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 15, 2010)

:< I look cute.... right?
TELL ME I LOOK CUTE. *Stabby hands*


----------



## Browder (Mar 15, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Bitch
> 
> Someone shoot me.



Gladly.

And you didn't violate the rules really. I did say 'whatever'. I just don't want this to turn into a 'describe your looks here' thread.

And what about me? That's for you all to decide if you want.


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> :< I look cute.... right?
> TELL ME I LOOK CUTE. *Stabby hands*



U is kyoote.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 15, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> :< I look cute.... right?
> TELL ME I LOOK CUTE. *Stabby hands*


I imagine you as a chick with pink hair and clothes made entirely out of glow sticks.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

Browder said:


> Gladly.
> 
> And you didn't violate the rules really. I did say 'whatever'. I just don't want this to turn into a 'describe your looks here' thread.
> 
> And what about me? That's for you all to decide if you want.


Ha, I didn't realize you were the OP.

Hmmmm... I Don't know... Damn, you're a tough nut to crack.


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I imagine you as a chick with pink hair and clothes made entirely out of glow sticks.


I love you.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 15, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> :< I look cute.... right?
> TELL ME I LOOK CUTE. *Stabby hands*


 
This is gonna sound really creepy.

But you strike me as being extremely similar to my girlfriend (just in what you say and the way you say it), so I've totally pictured you as her before.  And creeped myself out.

Augh.  Creeped myself out again.

(If it's any consolation, she _is_ adorable.  ;D  ...But I'm a little biased.)


----------



## Browder (Mar 15, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> TELL ME I LOOK CUTE.



In my mind you look short. Short girls write in bold and threaten violence.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 15, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> I love you.


Make me a sammich :V


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder, I honestly think you're a typical white male. Not nerdy, creepy, or anything. Just average, but with a strong nose for sarcasm.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> In my mind you look short. Short girls write in bold and threaten violence.


 They do.

YOU GOT A PROBLEM WITH THAT?!  >:[


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Make me a sammich :V


:> I made it with love, and explosives.



Browder said:


> In my mind you look short. Short girls write in bold and threaten violence.


True dat.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> :> I made it with love, and explosives.


Explosives ARE love



Give your boyfriend a dynamite, I'm sure it'll say a lot about your relationship.


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> :> I made it with love, and explosives.



I want one of those... >:3


----------



## Browder (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Browder, I honestly think you're a typical white male. Not nerdy, creepy, or anything. Just average, but with a strong nose for sarcasm.



Interesting.



Nylak said:


> They do.
> 
> YOU GOT A PROBLEM WITH THAT?!  >:[



No ma'am.

*Cowers*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...I'm cool with that. :]



inorite? Being smart is good.



SugarMental said:


> :< I look cute.... right?
> TELL ME I LOOK CUTE. *Stabby hands*



http://forums.furaffinity.net/member.php?u=20919
 If that's you, indeed you are.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Explosives ARE love
> 
> 
> 
> Give your boyfriend a dynamite, I'm sure it'll say a lot about your relationship.




Nothing says love like good ol' Semtex!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Nothing says love like good ol' Semtex!


 Love certainly is dynamite =P


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Explosives ARE love
> 
> 
> 
> Give your boyfriend a dynamite, I'm sure it'll say a lot about your relationship.


I'll light it and everything. <3 That's TRUE love.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 16, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> I'll light it and everything. <3 That's TRUE love.



Just don't give it to him on his birthday, he might feel obligated to "blow out the candles".


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 16, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Just don't give it to him on his birthday, he might feel obligated to "blow out the candles".


:<


... I somehow found that dirty.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> :<
> 
> 
> ... I somehow found that dirty.


 
It was the quotation marks.  They can make anything seem dirty.  Even "blowing out the fuse" on your "dynamite."

...See what I mean?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Haha, my "stick of dynamite" is bigger than yours!


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 16, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> :<
> 
> 
> ... I somehow found that dirty.



Quotes can make anything sound dirty, like this.  

I walk over to the table, sit down next to my girlfriend, and "eat my cereal".


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Quotes can make anything sound dirty, like this.
> 
> I walk over to the table, sit down next to my girlfriend, and "eat my cereal".


 How about my "milk" that I specially poured in for her :3


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Haha, my "stick of dynamite" is bigger than yours!


 
I should certainly hope it's bugger than _mine_.

I'm just not that into "explosives."  :\


----------



## Browder (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Haha, my "stick of dynamite" is bigger than yours!



After one use it becomes unusable?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> After one use it becomes unusable?


 Pfft, smartass, aren't you?


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> After one use it becomes unusable?


 
Oooh, burn.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

At least I can use it at least once >.> Browder


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> How about my "milk" that I specially poured in for her :3



Now that cereal is "magically delicious".


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

...*facepalm*


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Now that cereal is "magically delicious".


You forgot the TM part. Quick, before the internet Police comez


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 16, 2010)

I like this thread. :>


----------



## Browder (Mar 16, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> I like this thread. :>



Why thank you, pipsqueak.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> Why thank you, pipsqueak.


 Whats the height that you can call someone "short?"


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Whats the height that you can call someone "short?"


Why you asking "shorty"?


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Whats the height that you can call someone "short?"


 
I'm not sure, but I'm 5'1". I think I qualify.

To me, almost nobody else is truly short. >.> *itty bitty person.*

...AND I HATE ALL OF YOU TALL FOLKS. >:[ *kicks in shins and runs away*



CannonFodder said:


> Why you asking "shorty"?


 
...*chokes on coke.*

The innuendos are getting to me.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Why you asking "shorty"?


You don't count >.> You shaved your mustache off!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> You don't count >.> You shaved your mustache off!


What do you got against my people?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What do you got against my people?


 You're the lowest of the lowest in the social ladder D:<


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Whats the height that you can call someone "short?"


To me.. under 5ft.
To most.. under 5'5" ... I think.

I'm 5'3.. or 2. >__>


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> You're the lowest of the lowest in the social ladder D:<


Wait I thought dragons were lower since they fell down the stairs.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> To me.. under 5ft.
> To most.. under 5'5" ... I think.
> 
> I'm 5'3.. or 2. >__>


 Awesome :3 I just passed the height test. Used to be 5'6, now proudly 5'7. Still in the manlet stage >.>


----------



## Attaman (Mar 16, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> To me.. under 5ft.
> To most.. under 5'5" ... I think.
> 
> I'm 5'3.. or 2. >__>


So, still taller than Nylak? :mrgreen:

I feel tall now at 5'11".  D at the hobby shop's a regular ol' El Gigante compared to you two.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Wait I thought dragons were lower since they fell down the stairs.


o-o

....




I'm a dragon, fuck you D:<


----------



## Attaman (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> o-o
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


Only 50%.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

Attaman said:


> So, still taller than Nylak? :mrgreen:
> 
> I feel tall now at 5'11". D at the hobby shop's a regular ol' El Gigante compared to you two.


 
Shut up, asshole.  D:

Nah, I'm totally used to it.  e.e  It's actually kind of fun, since I have a love of big trucks, big horses and big dogs, and when I stand next to them they look even bigger by comparison.  

I totally don't have a Napoleon complex.  At all.  Noooo, not me.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> o-o
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


Just remember folks aim for weak spot for massive damage, that means to defeat dragons push them down stairs cause that's their one true weakness like professor Xavier.


----------



## Browder (Mar 16, 2010)

I love how I'm the tallest person on my own thread.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> I love how I'm the tallest person on my own thread.


 
That's it, I'm hacking your legs off at the knee.  *breaks out chainsaw.*


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> I love how I'm the tallest person on my own thread.


How tall are you again?
I'm 5'10"


----------



## Atrak (Mar 16, 2010)

Hahahaha. I'm 5'11" - 6'. I haven't checked in a while. Anyway, I usually just form a mental image of you guys based on your avatars, usernames, posts, and the few RL facts I manage to glean from your shitposts and trolling.

Oh, and Nylak in her Amazonian outfit and on a horse. Always :3 .


----------



## Leon (Mar 16, 2010)

I get the feeling I surprise people online that don't see me then I show them a pic and tell them my stature.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> That's it, I'm hacking your legs off at the knee.  *breaks out chainsaw.*


Wouldn't an axe be more apt for hacking?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Just remember folks aim for weak spot for massive damage, that means to defeat dragons push them down stairs cause that's their one true weakness like professor Xavier.


 

Pfft, in football, the shorter man wins.



Attaman said:


> Only 50%.


 Hmph... I'm only 50% of the lowest and 50% of the highest... I am average :3


----------



## Atrak (Mar 16, 2010)

leon said:


> I get the feeling I surprise people online that don't see me then I show them a pic and tell them my stature.



Meh. A number of people think that I'm a female and/or in my late 20's/30's. Is it seriously that hard to imagine a guy my age that can actually use proper grammar? :V



Attaman said:


> Wouldn't an axe be more apt for hacking?



I was thinking rusty cleaver.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Hahahaha. I'm 5'11" - 6'. I haven't checked in a while.


*sidles away from so she doesn't look shorter by comparison.*  >3>



atrakaj said:


> Oh, and Nylak in her Amazonian outfit and on a horse. Always :3 .


 Shut _up_.  I'm going to kill you all.



leon said:


> I get the feeling I surprise people online that don't see me then I show them a pic and tell them my stature.


Show us/tell us!  Conversely, show me/tell me!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Hahahaha. I'm 5'11" - 6'. I haven't checked in a while. Anyway, I usually just form a mental image of you guys based on your avatars, usernames, posts, and the few RL facts I manage to glean from your shitposts and trolling.
> 
> Oh, and Nylak in her Amazonian outfit and on a horse. Always :3 .


How do you imagine me then?


Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Pfft, in football, the shorter man wins.


We ain't playing football.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> We ain't playing football.


 
Well......... 




You're a shark


----------



## Attaman (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> *sidles away from so she doesn't look shorter by comparison.*  >3>


 Don't think of it like that.  Think of it as... making us look bigger by comparison.  



Nylak said:


> Shut _up_.  I'm going to kill you all.


  Not by hacking with a chainsaw you're not.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> *sidles away from so she doesn't look shorter by comparison.*  >3>
> 
> 
> Shut _up_.  I'm going to kill you all.
> ...



Don't worry, you're still a bit taller than me when you're riding your horse  . And I can't help it if the Amazonian thing is a turn on for me. Well, I probably could, but I don't care to  .



CannonFodder said:


> How do you imagine me then?
> 
> We ain't playing football.



Black, with black hair, and brown eyes :V .


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

For female, I guess girls above 5'3 are normal. Guys should be 5'5. Right?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> You're a shark


Damn straight, sharks are even cooler than dragons.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Don't think of it like that. Think of it as... making us look bigger by comparison.


I'm not your height-exaggerating prop.  >:[  



Attaman said:


> Not by hacking with a chainsaw you're not.


IT WORKS.  It just takes a little while!  And makes a huge mess!  But it's very satisfying, and totally worth the trouble.  You just have to be careful not to lose a limb while doing it.  It's very awkward, and I'm a pretty clumsy person.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Black, with black hair, and brown eyes :V .


I'm half hispanic, half white, but I do have black hair and brown eyes.


----------



## Browder (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> That's it, I'm hacking your legs off at the knee.  *breaks out chainsaw.*



I get this a lot.



CannonFodder said:


> How tall are you again?
> I'm 5'10"



I never said, but I'm 6"3'.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm half hispanic, half white, but I do have black hair and brown eyes.



I meant black verbally. You enjoy talking like a black person.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> I never said, but I'm 6"3'.


 Jesus _christ_.  What did they feed you as a child (and where can I get some of that)?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Damn straight, sharks are even cooler than dragons.


 I'm awesome than :3



CannonFodder said:


> I'm half hispanic, half white, but I do have black hair and brown eyes.


 Haha, Mexican without a mustache.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I'm not your height-exaggerating prop.  >:[


  Oh, but if I had a set of wheels and wide-load capacity it'd be different?



Nylak said:


> IT WORKS.  It just takes a little while!  And makes a huge mess!  But it's very satisfying, and totally worth the trouble.  You just have to be careful not to lose a limb while doing it.  It's very awkward, and I'm a pretty clumsy person.


  Look on the bright side:  If you miss while swinging down you'll hit the dirt before you arc back and hit your leg. :mrgreen:


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

Yay for the average height of 5'10"


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 16, 2010)

My boyfrans 6'5 :>


----------



## Atrak (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Jesus _christ_.  What did they feed you as a child (and where can I get some of that)?



My physics teacher in high school had a six year old about your height :V .


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> My physics teacher in high school had a six year old about your height :V .


 
...You _want_ me to hurt you, don't you.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I meant black verbally. You enjoy talking like a black person.


That's just how I chat on line, also what's funny is I can jump a 25' fence in less than five seconds.


Browder said:


> I never said, but I'm 6"3'.


wow


Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Haha, Mexican without a mustache.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...You _want_ me to hurt you, don't you.



Please :3 .



CannonFodder said:


> That's just how I chat on line, also what's  funny is I can jump a 25' fence in less than five seconds.
> 
> wow



Too bad you're not black. It automatically adds a foot to your jumping height :V .


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Yay for the average height of 5'10"


 I haven't fully reached the end of my adulthood >.> I can still grow!


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> I never said, but I'm 6"3'.



You're 6 inches, 3 feet? D:


----------



## Attaman (Mar 16, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> My boyfrans 6'5 :>


Compensating for something?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 16, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> You're 6 inches, 3 feet? D:



Indeed he is.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Too bad you're not black. It automatically adds a foot to your jumping height :V .


I can jump fences, does that count?


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 16, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Compensating for something?


How do you compensate for something by being tall? >>


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I can jump fences, does that count?


Depends on the fence


----------



## Browder (Mar 16, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> My physics teacher in high school had a six year old about your height :V .



When I was six years old I _was_ about your height.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That's just how I chat on line, also what's  funny is I can jump a 25' fence in less than five seconds.
> 
> wow



Bet you can swim well too! 




Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I haven't fully reached the end of my adulthood >.> I can still grow!



Pfft thats what I thought. I stopped growing a sophomore in high school.



SugarMental said:


> How do you compensate for something by being  tall? >>



He is just jealous. I know I am. Heck, I'd be happy to of breakin 6'


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 16, 2010)

Nice to see this thread doing so well.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Depends on the fence


Can you jump a 25' fence in less than five seconds?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Bet you can swim well too!


Yes I can


----------



## Atrak (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I can jump fences, does that count?



Let me put it this way:

When I was in high school, I had weight training for a couple of semesters. In that same class were two boys, both the exact same height. One was white, one was black. They both played the same sports, and were just as strong as each other. The white guy could just two feet. The black guy could jump three :V . Next time we checked, the white guy could jump an additional half-inch. So could the black guy.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> When I was six years old I _was_ about your height.



So you've only grown three or four inches in all the years since? That's too bad.


----------



## Browder (Mar 16, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Nice to see this thread doing so well.



Thank you! I always picture you as a teenage undertaker by the way. It's probably the avatar.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Pfft thats what I thought. I stopped growing a sophomore in high school.


 The irony never stops pumping


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> Thank you! I always picture you as a teenage undertaker by the way. It's probably the avatar.



........

no.


----------



## Leon (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> *sidles away from so she doesn't look shorter by comparison.* >3>
> 
> 
> Shut _up_. I'm going to kill you all.
> ...


 
Well i'll send you a link of a pic of me through PM, but I'm 5'9 15 and have super long hair.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> When I was six years old I _was_ about your height.





leon said:


> Well i'll send you a link of a pic of me through PM, but I'm 5'9 15 and have super long hair.



Blonde hair, eh?


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> How do you compensate for something by being tall? >>


...

Really?  xD



Browder said:


> When I was six years old I _was_ about your height.


 
I _am_ going to kill you _all_.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...
> 
> Really?  xD
> 
> ...



Hmmm...do I want to be first, or do I want to watch you kill everyone else first? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Leon (Mar 16, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Blonde hair, eh?


No, brown.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

If you looked up average in the dictionary, i'd be there. Brown hair, brown eyes, average height, average weight...it goes on lol


----------



## Browder (Mar 16, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Hmmm...do I want to be first, or do I want to watch you kill everyone else first? Decisions, decisions...



You first.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 16, 2010)

leon said:


> No, brown.



Damn, there's not enough guys with long, blonde hair :V .


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...
> 
> Really?  xD
> 
> ...



I like life...and short people.


----------



## Browder (Mar 16, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Damn, there's not enough guys with long, blonde hair :V .



They mostly went extinct in the seventies and eighties. And there was much rejoicing.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> I like life...and short people.


>.> I'm not short, but do you like me? 


*Has crazed, deranged look


----------



## Atrak (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> You first.



Not your decision to make. Actually, since she wants to kill tall people, I think we should to from tallest to shortest  .



Captain Spyro said:


> I like life...and short people.



Kill Browder and she will spare you...for now.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

leon said:


> Well i'll send you a link of a pic of me through PM, but I'm 5'9 15 and have super long hair.


Do it! 



atrakaj said:


> Hmmm...do I want to be first, or do I want to watch you kill everyone else first? Decisions, decisions...


Just because you want it, I'm going to kill everyone except for you. And you can't watch. :[



Captain Spyro said:


> I like life...and short people.


 
Okay, you can live, too.  ^^


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> They mostly went extinct in the seventies and eighties. And there was much rejoicing.


 Hippies :3


Woodcock anyone?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> >.> I'm not short, but do you like me?
> 
> 
> *Has crazed, deranged look



You said 5'7"?

I feel short at 5'10"


----------



## icecold24 (Mar 16, 2010)

(...)
I hope you appreciate this sample of my voice. Please excuse my asthma.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> >.> I'm not short, but do you like me?
> 
> 
> *Has crazed, deranged look



I like you very much, thanks.



atrakaj said:


> Not your decision to make. Actually, since she wants to kill tall people, I think we should to from tallest to shortest  .
> 
> Kill Browder and she will spare you...for now.



I am peaceful.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You said 5'7"?
> 
> I feel short at 5'10"


 I have masking tape in the back


----------



## Atrak (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Do it!
> 
> 
> Just because you want it, I'm going to kill everyone except for you.  And you can't watch.  :[



Reverse psychology ftw! Spoil sport >:V .


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> Thank you! I always picture you as a teenage undertaker by the way. It's probably the avatar.



I always think of Captain Spyro as one of those tall, reserved types, who only chips into the conversation when necessary.  You know, nice suit, fedora, half-covered with shadows.


----------



## Browder (Mar 16, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Not your decision to make. Actually, since she wants to kill tall people, I think we should to from tallest to shortest  .
> 
> 
> 
> Kill Browder and she will spare you...for now.



You're offering me up for sacrifice now? Why does this always  seem to happen to the OP...

And, meh, I'll just step on her or something.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 16, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> I always think of Captain Spyro as one of those tall, reserved types, who only chips into the conversation when necessary.  You know, nice suit, fedora, half-covered with shadows.



That works. I like you already.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> I always think of Captain Spyro as one of those tall, reserved types, who only chips into the conversation when necessary. You know, nice suit, fedora, half-covered with shadows.


That's what I've been thinking too, bro.


Ouch, Silver, he called you "short." Are you going to take that from a tall bully?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> I always think of Captain Spyro as one of those tall, reserved types, who only chips into the conversation when necessary.  You know, nice suit, fedora, half-covered with shadows.



Like Tom Landry?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Like Tom Landry?



No, Bill Cosby.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> That's what I've been thinking too, bro.
> 
> 
> Ouch, Silver, he called you "short." Are you going to take that from a tall bully?


Silver think of it this way if you're short you can headbutt someone's crotch.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> That's what I've been thinking too, bro.
> 
> 
> Ouch, Silver, he called you "short." Are you going to take that from a tall bully?



You know me too well.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> No, Bill Cosby.



At least he can humor me then


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> And, meh, I'll just step on her or something.


 
T_T


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Like Tom Landry?





atrakaj said:


> No, Bill Cosby.



I'm glad I'm conjuring up such images.:shock:


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Pfft... You guys can be the tall pins and I'll be the bowling ball :3 



Shorter is better


----------



## Atrak (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> T_T



Here's a rusty cleaver. The chainsaw is out of gas :V .



Captain Spyro said:


> I'm glad I'm conjuring up such images.:shock:



You're not.



Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Pfft... You guys can be the tall  pins and I'll be the bowling ball :3
> 
> 
> 
> Shorter is better



You just called yourself fat. I'll roll with it.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> That's what I've been thinking too, bro.
> 
> 
> Ouch, Silver, he called you "short." Are you going to take that from a tall bully?



Who called me short?  I'm 6' 1''-6' 2''



HAXX said:


> Like Tom Landry?



Yeah, kind of like that, only much younger, Cap's only 24 (happy birthday!), and his name always reminds me of a particular purple videogame character...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Pfft... You guys can be the tall pins and I'll be the bowling ball :3
> 
> 
> 
> Shorter is better



That means you'll need to put on a few hundred pounds


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Who called me short? I'm 6' 1''-6' 2''


 You're always short to me


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 16, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Who called me short?  I'm 6' 1''-6' 2''
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, kind of like that, only much younger, Cap's only 24 (happy birthday!), and his name always reminds me of a particular purple videogame character...



For reference, I'm around 6ft.

And at least you got the origin of my name right.

And thanks. ^_^


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> "Shorter" is "better"


Going back to the previous derailment... 



atrakaj said:


> Here's a rusty cleaver. The chainsaw is out of gas :V .


 
That'll do.  :]


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> That means you'll need to put on a few hundred pounds


Fuck you too x.x



I'm tired... Great convo and all, but I am not going to be the one staring at the computer screen in da dark. "Smell ya later," losers =P


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Fuck you too x.x
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tired... Great convo and all, but I am not going to be the one staring at the computer screen in da dark. "Smell ya later", losers =P



Take care.


----------



## Browder (Mar 16, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You just called yourself fat. I'll roll with it.



Or he will. If we're lucky he might bounce.

On topic: Atrakaj looks like the stereotypical DnD gamer only slightly better looking in my head. I think it's because of the avatar though.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> On topic: Atrakaj looks like the stereotypical DnD gamer only slightly better looking in my head. I think it's because of the avatar though.


 
...Mm, yeah, I'd buy that.  >.>


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Fuck you too x.x
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tired... Great convo and all, but I am not going to be the one staring at the computer screen in da dark. "Smell ya later," losers =P



See you later, my horizontally and vertically challenged friend.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> Or he will. If we're lucky he might bounce.
> 
> On topic: Atrakaj looks like the stereotypical DnD gamer only slightly better looking in my head. I think it's because of the avatar though.


Bitch, I'm going to cap your black ass.


Forgive my racial remark o-o For some reason, I cannot help but apologize about my racial remarks about black people. I could have done worst XD... If Browder doesn't mind.



Bye, Spyro! o-o You too, man



Pfft... I hate you all. Especially you Haxx =P


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 16, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> For reference, I'm around 6ft.
> 
> And at least you got the origin of my name right.
> 
> And thanks. ^_^




So how about it Cap?  Who do I look like? (and don't say Moneybags!)


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Bitch, I'm going to cap your black ass.
> 
> 
> Forgive my racial remark o-o For some reason, I cannot help but apologize about my racial remarks about black people. I could have done worst XD... If Browder doesn't mind.


 
If you're going to apologize, why make them in the first place?


ITT: "Do me next, do me!"  xD


----------



## Leon (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> If you're going to apologize, why make them in the first place?


This.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> If you're going to apologize, why make them in the first place?


Because, I want to? Couldn't resist. There's something different about joking about black people... I don't want to get shot.

Damn, I really need to sleep now o-o


----------



## Browder (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> If you're going to apologize, why make them in the first place?



To not so subtly hint that he knows what I look like.

@ Silver Dragon: You look like a really skinny 15 year old. With freckles.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 16, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> So how about it Cap?  Who do I look like? (and don't say Moneybags!)



The Professor. 

I haven't got to know you, but judging from your avatar, you look like someone who is very proud, and confident. Someone who can deal with conversations quite easily.

Bad judge of character, am I?


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Because, I want to?
> 
> 
> Damn, I really need to sleep now o-o


 
Yes, your comebacks leave something to be desired.  Go sleep on it.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Because, I want to? Couldn't resist. There's something different about joking about black people... I don't want to get shot.
> 
> Damn, I really need to sleep now o-o



Sleep, my friend.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> Or he will. If we're lucky he might bounce.
> 
> On topic: Atrakaj looks like the stereotypical DnD gamer only slightly better looking in my head. I think it's because of the avatar though.



I would think that people would view me as a DnD gamer as well since I actually play DnD and my av is the Silver Dragon pic from the 3.5 monster manual........

......

and I'm probably the only one here who knew that....


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 16, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> I would think that people would view me as a DnD gamer as well since I actually play DnD and my av is the Silver Dragon pic from the 3.5 monster manual........
> 
> ......
> 
> and I'm probably the only one here who knew that....



Yep, I suck at this.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> The Professor.
> 
> I haven't got to know you, but judging from your avatar, you look like someone who is very proud, and confident. Someone who can deal with conversations quite easily.
> 
> Bad judge of character, am I?



Yeah I was gonna say something along the lines, "The fairly nerdy kid who looks up wikipedia for everything."



Silver Dragon said:


> I would think that people would view me as a  DnD gamer as well since I actually play DnD and my av is the Silver  Dragon pic from the 3.5 monster manual........
> 
> ......
> 
> and I'm probably the only one here who knew that....



Lol probably


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> I would think that people would view me as a DnD gamer as well since I actually play DnD and my av is the Silver Dragon pic from the 3.5 monster manual........
> 
> ......
> 
> and I'm probably the only one here who knew that....


 
Wow, way to permanently cement yourself as a DnD geek in all of our heads forever with a single sentence.  Well done.  XD


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Wow, way to permanently cement yourself as a DnD geek in all of our heads forever with a single sentence.  Well done.  XD



For some reason, I picture you really anxious. A very happy anxious something. Hmm


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> For some reason, I picture you really anxious. A very happy anxious something. Hmm


  I am a very happy, anxious person.  So, you win a cookie.    Highfive!


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I am a very happy, anxious person.  So, you win a cookie.    Highfive!



Happiness abounds. Awesome.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I am a very happy, anxious person.  So, you win a cookie.    Highfive!



Sweet, *highfive*! I want to say school girl, skirt and all, happy to show off


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 16, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> The Professor.
> 
> I haven't got to know you, but judging from your avatar, you look like someone who is very proud, and confident. Someone who can deal with conversations quite easily.
> 
> Bad judge of character, am I?



LOL Professor

Proud, definitely, gamers unite!  Confident, of course (but I still have the problem of 99% of my closest friends being furry haters and I just don't have the guts to let them know how wrong they are about me).  I suppose living in a lot of different places during your upbringing can do that to you (dealing with conversations).


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> LOL Professor
> 
> Proud, definitely, gamers unite!  Confident, of course (but I still have the problem of 99% of my closest friends being furry haters and I just don't have the guts to let them know how wrong they are about me).  I suppose living in a lot of different places during your upbringing can do that to you (dealing with conversations).



Hey man, everyone has a secret find theirs and hold em ransom! :twisted:


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Yeah I was gonna say something along the lines, "The fairly nerdy kid who looks up wikipedia for everything."
> 
> 
> 
> Lol probably



Spot on I even had to look up Tom Landry lol.  Maybe I should get out of the house more often, you know, breathe air, that sort of thing...


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 16, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> LOL Professor
> 
> Proud, definitely, gamers unite!  Confident, of course (but I still have the problem of 99% of my closest friends being furry haters and I just don't have the guts to let them know how wrong they are about me).  I suppose living in a lot of different places during your upbringing can do that to you (dealing with conversations).



No one knows of my furryness either, so...yeah.

Gamers unite indeed. ^_^

Well...not a DnD'er myself,so...


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Sweet, *highfive*! I want to say school girl, skirt and all, happy to show off


 
Haha, shoulda stopped at the last assessment.  xD

I don't think I've worn a skirt since I was 5.  And I'm totally only a "show off" type online.  >_>


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Spot on I even had to look up Tom Landry lol.  Maybe I should get out of the house more often, you know, breathe air, that sort of thing...



Yesh!

Apparently, I guess my second part of guessing on Nylak was wrong!@



Nylak said:


> Haha, shoulda stopped at the last assessment.  xD
> 
> I don't think I've worn a skirt since I was 5.  And I'm totally only a  "show off" type online.  >_>



A jeans and hoody wearing person


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

I must have reallly been off. At least I got the anxiously happy!


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> I would think that people would view me as a DnD gamer as well since I actually play DnD and my av is the Silver Dragon pic from the 3.5 monster manual........
> 
> ......
> 
> and I'm probably the only one here who knew that....



I play D&D, oddly enough. Although I use 4.0 rules mixed with 3.5, not straight 3.5


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> A jeans and hoody wearing person


 
Haha, there we go.



Bando37 said:


> I play D&D, oddly enough. Although I use 4.0 rules mixed with 3.5, not straight 3.5


 
Oddly enough, I've always been kind of curious about DnD, but I've never had any friends who were into it (and any aquaintances I had were way too off-putting for me to try delving into it with them).  Sad sad.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Haha, there we go.
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough, I've always been kind of curious about DnD, but I've never had any friends who were into it (and any aquaintances I had were way too off-putting for me to try delving into it with them).  Sad sad.



I was starting to sweat 

Never tried D&D. Never been interested either...except if Baldur's Gate counts.


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Oddly enough, I've always been kind of curious about DnD, but I've never had any friends who were into it (and any aquaintances I had were way too off-putting for me to try delving into it with them).  Sad sad.



It's hard to find a group that's dedicated nowadays. I actually got my friends (who are total jockish/metalhead type) into D&D. :3


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Haha, there we go.
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough, I've always been kind of curious about DnD, but I've never had any friends who were into it (and any aquaintances I had were way too off-putting for me to try delving into it with them).  Sad sad.



Ditto. Though I did have a roommate in college who was heavily into it. I was interested, though when I saw all of those manuals & such he had, I went WTF!? That kinda intimidated me.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> It's hard to find a group that's dedicated nowadays. I actually got my friends (who are total jockish/metalhead type) into D&D. :3


 
Wow, how'd you manage that? Slip something into their drinks?



Captain Spyro said:


> Ditto. Though I did have a roommate in college who was heavily into it. I was interested, though when I saw all of those manuals & such he had, I went WTF!? That kinda intimidated me.


 
Yeah, I can see that.  Too much "work" seems to suck the fun out of it.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Wow, how'd you manage that?  Slip something into their drinks?



Of coarse he did. You think he went with his looks alone?


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 16, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I play D&D, oddly enough. Although I use 4.0 rules mixed with 3.5, not straight 3.5



So you use the 3.5 rules for the variety, and you use the 4.0 rules for game balance?  Interesting.... so you play 3.75!  Yet another edition WoTC can use to squeeze every penny out of us!


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Wow, how'd you manage that?  Slip something into their drinks?



No, the older brother likes doing creative stuff, so they went along with it. I'm still somewhat amazed by it... 

Oh, and I play custom campagins. No premades :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> No, the older brother likes doing creative stuff, so they went along with it. I'm still somewhat amazed by it...
> 
> Oh, and I play custom campagins. No premades :3



Paintball is better


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 16, 2010)

I believe you all look like my signature.
Even the girls.
Even the people under the fursuits.

In the end you are all like "uhhhheaaawwwahghghgh, BALLS"

What do you think I look like?


----------



## Tycho (Mar 16, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I play D&D, oddly enough. Although I use 4.0 rules mixed with 3.5, not straight 3.5



...Are you allowed to do that?

Won't WotC send men-in-black to confiscate your bag of dice or something?


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 16, 2010)

Tycho said:


> ...Are you allowed to do that?
> 
> Won't WotC send men-in-black to confiscate your bag of dice or something?



Got a point there, Bando, better be careful, or Will Smith and Tommy Lee Jones will disintegrate you with their alien guns (they don't allow Fortitude saves, by the way).


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Paintball is better



No shit. (those are the same friends I paintball with :3)



Tycho said:


> ...Are you allowed to do that?
> 
> Won't WotC send men-in-black to confiscate your bag of dice or something?



we make our own campagins, so I think we have lisence to to what we want.


----------



## Browder (Mar 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> What do you think I look like?



Someone with very little hair. Fat.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Oh, and I play custom campagins. No premades :3


 
Premades of anything along those lines suck.  :[  Defeats the purpose of it, IMHO.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I believe you all look like my signature.
> Even the girls.
> Even the people under the fursuits.
> 
> ...



http://weirdimals.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/wombat.jpg


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> http://weirdimals.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/wombat.jpg


 
That's hot, I'm not gonna lie.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> That's hot, I'm not gonna lie.



Indeed it is, its my newborn. Who could deny such a face?


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Premades of anything along those lines suck.  :[  Defeats the purpose of it, IMHO.



Yep. "go get this king his gold!" "go defeat said Orc warlord!"

I like the long, intricate quests we do. Even our character backstories figure into it's events

On topic: I'm not Asian yet I look it. I sound pretty average. Spoiler :3


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 16, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> On topic: I'm not Asian yet I look it. I sound pretty average. Spoiler :3



Well, to shed a little light on myself, I'm half-black and half-white, and since there are no gray dragons in DnD, I picked silver.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Well, to shed a little light on myself, I'm half-black and half-white, and since there are no gray dragons in DnD, I picked silver.



...you wouldn't happen to be a leader would you?


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ...you wouldn't happen to be a leader would you?


 
...*groan.*


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ...you wouldn't happen to be a leader would you?



Lol Obama is a furry. Gonna mspaint that shit up, combine with screencap of that post, and put it in 4chan. Moneyyyyyy!


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 16, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Lol Obama is a furry. Gonna mspaint that shit up, combine with screencap of that post, and put it in 4chan. Moneyyyyyy!



Obama a furry.

Just to get Glenn Beck going would be priceless. ^_^


----------



## Browder (Mar 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ...you wouldn't happen to be a leader would you?



Well he has admitted that he's a geek publicly, and has a general working knowledge of the internet...


----------



## Kommodore (Mar 16, 2010)

Honestly I look a lot at the avatars to fill in what the person might  look like if I don't know otherwise. General characteristics, of course.  A fat avatar will make me think the person is fat, if it is smiling I  will picture the person with a smile etc. This naturally only works when  people have avatars with something equivalent to a person in them. For  those with no avatar or with symbols and the like, I picture Generic  White Male #1121. Posting style plays a lot too, someone who gets right  to the point or otherwise uses "strong" language I will picture upright  and with good posture, and the opposite is true for shy or weak writing.

 Like Browder. I have no clue what to do with that. You are a Generic  White  Male in my mind as of now. :\


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Obama a furry.
> 
> Just to get Glenn Beck going would be priceless. ^_^



I will be laughing for weeks.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> Someone with very little hair. Fat.



Wrong, but I won't tell a thing.
I am epic badass.



HAXX said:


> http://weirdimals.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/wombat.jpg



This is a little fucked up and ugly.



Nylak said:


> That's hot, I'm not gonna lie.


Really, Nylak, which level are you going to?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Wrong, but I won't tell a thing.
> I am epic badass.



Yes you are, Teacher.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 16, 2010)

I imagine them as there fursona.
its just a commen courtesy xD


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

Meadow said:


> I imagine them as there fursona.
> its just a commen courtesy xD



So I'm a piece of bacon... That's what I get for making a joke murrsona DX


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Wrong, but I won't tell a thing.
> I am epic badass.
> 
> 
> ...



Just because my smiling isn't perfect doesn't mean you have to call me fugly you fuckin' tool!


----------



## Browder (Mar 16, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Like Browder. I have no clue what to do with that. You are a Generic  White  Male in my mind as of now.



Lolz.



CynicalCirno said:


> Wrong, but I won't tell a thing.
> I am epic badass.
> 
> 
> Really, Nylak, which level are you going to?



Still think you're over thirty, I think.

And Nylak will be going to the special level reserved for furries with the rest of us.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> And Nylak will be going to the special level reserved for furries with the rest of us.


 
It'll be good times.  :]


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ...you wouldn't happen to be a leader would you?



So you think that the President of the United States is a closet furry masquerading as a 20-year old DnD playing nerd on FAF just so he can enjoy his private fandom in secret?

Hm, very interesting, very interesting indeed...


----------



## Leon (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> It'll be good times. :]


But this time, you have to wear your helmet. >=C


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> So you think that the President of the United States is a closet furry masquerading as a 20-year old DnD playing nerd on FAF just so he can enjoy his private fandom in secret?
> 
> Hm, very interesting, very interesting indeed...



Yes.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> So you think that the President of the United States is a closet furry masquerading as a 20-year old DnD playing nerd on FAF just so he can enjoy his private fandom in secret?
> 
> Hm, very interesting, very interesting indeed...


 
Suddenly everything makes sense.

Damn, I should have voted for him.


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Suddenly everything makes sense.
> 
> Damn, I should have voted for him.



His helathcare reform is a ploy to get us all turned into rl furries when we get a surgery. It all makes sense now. The US should be declared a furocracy. (I hate myself for using that word DX)


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> His helathcare reform is a ploy to get us all turned into rl furries when we get a surgery. It all makes sense now. The US should be declared a furocracy. (I hate myself for using that word DX)


 
Oh man, my patriotism is multiplying as we speak.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

We have uncovered the biggest conspiracy since 9/11! Quick, call the media!


----------



## Browder (Mar 16, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> His helathcare reform is a ploy to get us all turned into rl furries when we get a surgery. It all makes sense now. The US should be declared a furocracy. (I hate myself for using that word DX)



Does that mean that we get to direct government policy? I'm suddenly very afraid for our diplomatic relations branch...


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Oh man, my patriotism is multiplying as we speak.



ONLY IN GLORIOUS FURRY STATES OF AMURRICA, COMRADE!

4chN membership will be illegal, along with h8ers and mean YouTube trolls :V


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Oh man, my patriotism is multiplying as we speak.



I knew I voted for the right man. ^_^


----------



## Browder (Mar 16, 2010)

Amurrica: Life, Liberty, and the Fursuit of Happiness.

*is shot*


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 16, 2010)

I voted Democratic in the last presidential election, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Kommodore (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> Amurrica: Life, Liberty, and the Fursuit of Happiness.



You just had to?


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> I voted Democratic in the last presidential election, for obvious reasons.



I didn't vote. Otherwise I would have been arrested for voter fraud :3


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 16, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I didn't vote. Otherwise I would have been arrested for voter fraud :3



Yeah, I don't think that bacon gets voting rights.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> Amurrica: Life, Liberty, and the Fursuit of Happiness.
> 
> *is shot*


...*spits on corpse.*



Silver Dragon said:


> I voted Democratic in the last presidential election, for obvious reasons.


 I voted Republican in the last presidential election, for obvious reasons.

Okay, maybe not obvious around here.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...*spits on corpse.*
> 
> 
> I voted Republican in the last presidential election, for obvious reasons.
> ...



Voted Republican too.

Lol...*defecates on corpse*


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...*spits on corpse.*
> 
> 
> I voted Republican in the last presidential election, for obvious reasons.
> ...



I get why, I'm one of the few...

*pours gas onto body* *evil laugh*



Silver Dragon said:


> Yeah, I don't think that bacon gets voting rights.



especially bacon under legal voting age.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

Conservative furries unite!

Actually, I consider myself pretty much right down the middle; economically conservative, socially liberal. STOP TAXING ME YOU STUPID SOCIALISTS :V


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Conservative furries unite!
> 
> Actually, I consider myself pretty much right down the middle; economically conservative, socially liberal. STOP TAXING ME YOU STUPID SOCIALISTS :V



My libertarian senses are going off! :3


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> My libertarian senses are going off! :3


 
DING DING DING


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> DING DING DING



Wee there are more of us! Used to be conservative, then my ideology combo broke, and I decided I hated government.

Edit: also, hanging out with crazy lefties made me realize social moderate is better.


----------



## Browder (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...*spits on corpse.*





HAXX said:


> Lol...*defecates on corpse*





Bando37 said:


> *pours gas onto body* *evil laugh*



*ZombieBrowder: *         D:


Oh hey this thread is now a meeting place for republicans now. Huh.


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> *ZombieBrowder: *         D:
> 
> 
> Oh hey this thread is now a meeting place for republicans now. Huh.



Brb tatting my socialist friend to post his propaganda.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> Oh hey this thread is now a meeting place for republicans now. Huh.


 
I know, does it suddenly feel cooler in here?  

I'd make a really bad republican, actually, being in a same-sex relationship and actively pro-choice and Buddhist and all that.  I just want the democrats to stop taking my money.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Conservative furries unite!
> 
> Actually, I consider myself pretty much right down the middle; economically conservative, socially liberal. STOP TAXING ME YOU STUPID SOCIALISTS :V



omg ilu


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> omg ilu



Lol libertarian love thread.


----------



## Leon (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I know, does it suddenly feel cooler in here?
> 
> I'd make a really bad republican, actually, being in a same-sex relationship and actively pro-choice and Buddhist and all that. I just want the democrats to stop taking my money.


 
Dude, you just keep getting better and better. :3c


----------



## Browder (Mar 16, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Lol libertarian love thread.



I'mma dirty Liberal/Democrat. Hate to kill the love.

And I just realized that this thread has more posts in it than the fetish thread. Can it be stickied? Please?


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'mma dirty Liberal/Democrat. Hate to kill the love.
> 
> And I just realized that this thread has more posts in it than the fetish thread. Can it be stickied? Please?



:c libertarian combo broke.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'mma dirty Liberal/Democrat. Hate to kill the love.
> 
> And I just realized that this thread has more posts in it than the fetish thread. Can it be stickied? Please?


 
Sure, why the fuck not.  Let's stickify _everything_.  :3

...Why does that strike me as suggestive.  Let's rephrase and erase any doubt.

Let's just take every awesome thread on this board and totally cover it in stickiness.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'mma dirty Liberal/Democrat. Hate to kill the love.
> 
> And I just realized that this thread has more posts in it than the fetish thread. Can it be stickied? Please?



Liberal Dems-furs UNITE!



Nylak said:


> Sure, why the fuck not.  Let's stickify _everything_.  :3
> 
> ...Why does that strike me as suggestive.  Let's rephrase and erase any doubt.
> 
> Let's just take every awesome thread on this board and totally cover it in stickiness.



Either I'm naive or you made it suggestive. I didn't get that meaning till you mentioned. :3


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Liberal Dems-furs UNITE!



Woah thar. We might need to spread the uniting over a couple threads in order to not have too high concentration of politics in a non politics thread :V


----------



## Browder (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Sure, why the fuck not.  Let's stickify _everything_.  :3
> 
> ...Why does that strike me as suggestive.  Let's rephrase and erase any doubt.
> 
> Let's just take every awesome thread on this board and totally cover it in stickiness.



In my defense you, the mods, stickied the _fetish_ thread. An awesome thread it is not.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 16, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Woah thar. We might need to spread the uniting over a couple threads in order to not have too high concentration of politics in a non politics thread :V



You have a point comrade my friend. :3


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> In my defense you, the mods, stickied the _fetish_ thread. An awesome thread it is not.


 
Hey, it wasn't _me_.  I have_ taste_.  (lol.)


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> You have a point comrade my friend. :3



Lol I love making socialist and communist jokes. One of my best friends is a socialist. :3


----------



## Leon (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Hey, it wasn't _me_. I have_ taste_. (lol.)


 
I think I see what you did there. :V


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Hey, it wasn't _me_.  I have_ taste_.  (lol.)



You're a mod?  Sorry, still kind of new, didn't notice the brown name, hahaha.

Shouldn't you shut this down for being off-topic?  Not that I want you to, but I thought that was your job.  

On the other hand, you could keep posting, and maybe, just maybe, vote yes for the "Members of the Grand Old Thread" group? lol

But yeah also sorry to break the whole republican meeting place still Dem over here.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> You're a mod? Sorry, still kind of new, didn't notice the brown name, hahaha.
> 
> Shouldn't you shut this down for being off-topic? Not that I want you to, but I thought that was your job.
> 
> ...


 
I'm "retired on good terms," I can do _whatever_ the fuck I want. :B *flails arms and dances around naked* PARTYYYYY


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I'm "retired on good terms," I can do _whatever_ the fuck I want. :B *flails arms and dances around naked* PARTYYYYY



I got the beer. Quick, someone set up the beer pong table.


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I got the beer. Quick, someone set up the beer pong table.



Got it. And I got a sweet DJ.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I got the beer. Quick, someone set up the beer pong table.


 
Oh, dude, you do_ not_ want to take me on in beer pong.  (Okay actually I suck, shut up.)


----------



## Leon (Mar 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I got the beer. Quick, someone set up the beer pong table.


*sets up table.* Now lets play.



Nylak said:


> I'm "retired on good terms," I can do _whatever_ the fuck I want. :B *flails arms and dances around naked* PARTYYYYY


 This is alright by me. :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

leon said:


> *sets up table.* Now lets play.
> 
> 
> This is alright by me. :V



Your on my team. Winners enslave losers.



Nylak said:


> Oh, dude, you do_ not_ want to take me on in  beer pong.  (Okay actually I suck, shut up.)



Oh bby im awesome. Former QB skills ftw!

Well, its either I miss them all or hit them all


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Your on my team. Winners enslave losers.


 In this case, I'll miss on purpose.  ;D


----------



## Leon (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> In this case, I'll miss on purpose. ;D


That made me smile so big. :3c


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> In this case, I'll miss on purpose.  ;D



Ooh! This will be fun ^_^



WTH WHY AM I MISSING? :-x
lol ib4 thats what she said.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 16, 2010)

Well, I'm no good at beer pong, so I call cameraman!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Well, I'm no good at beer pong, so I call cameraman!


  Nylak needs a partner. Your it!


----------



## Leon (Mar 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Nylak needs a partner. Your it!


 I guess we'll win for sure, what with Nylak intentionally missing and him missing becuase he sucks then they'll be our slaves easy. :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

leon said:


> I guess we'll win for sure, what with Nylak intentionally missing and him missing becuase he sucks then they'll be our slaves easy. :V



I do believe I planned this well.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

leon said:


> I guess we'll win for sure, what with Nylak intentionally missing and him missing becuase he sucks then they'll be our slaves easy. :V


 
...Then why don't we just skip the game and get on to the fun part? ;D


Also, now that this thread is derailed beyond any hope of redemption, my work here is done and I'm going to bed. Night yawl.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...Then why don't we just skip the game and get on to the fun part? ;D
> 
> 
> Also, now that this thread is derailed beyond any hope of redemption, my work here is done and I'm going to bed. Night yawl.



And skip out on the drinking? No way!

Goodnight!


----------



## Leon (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...Then why don't we just skip the game and get on to the fun part? ;D
> 
> 
> Also, now that this thread is derailed beyond any hope of redemption, my work here is done and I'm going to bed. Night yawl.


 
I agree with this post.


Also, g'night Nylak. :3


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

Night Nylak.

Goodnight all, have to sleep for a dumb test in the morning. Thank you state of California >.>


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 16, 2010)

Sheesh, this thread hasn't been on topic for several pages. Allow me.

If the user has an avatar with a humanoid figure, I tend to place certain of those qualities on my mental projection of them. For the members here who I think are really nice and would want to be friends with, I tend to picture them as being a bit cuter than average. I won't mention who though because that might creep them out.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Unlike some people, I don't hear voices in my head. ...Or see faces, apparently.
> 
> I just kinda picture the avatars, unless I actually know what the poster looks like. >> Honestly, I don't really think about it.


 
^ This, none of you are important enough to visualize...


----------



## SirRob (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm not creative enough to do that. I just picture their avatars. Yes, that means I think Bando is a gun and Browder's a weird symbol thing. I'm not even gonna try to give you guys distinct voices.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'm not creative enough to do that. I just picture their avatars. Yes, that means I think Bando is a gun and Browder's a weird symbol thing. I'm not even gonna try to give you guys distinct voices.



Same here, fortunately my avatar does look vaguely like me (same hairstyle and sly look)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 16, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Yes you are, Teacher.


 Yes I know.
You are cool as well, but you can't look into my soul &O



HAXX said:


> Just because my smiling isn't perfect doesn't mean you have to call me fugly you fuckin' tool!


Wombats are kinda fugly, and like every other animal kind of stupid, but it must have it's pros.


Browder said:


> Still think you're over thirty, I think.
> 
> And Nylak will be going to the special level reserved for furries with the rest of us.


Really? Why so? Don't I act like a little kiddo with -TIS KAND OF GRAMER-?

I don't know what will be the end with Nylak. It's sad.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Mar 16, 2010)

Most people don't look like their avitars. Me for example, I'm 6ft and 240lbs. I'm not a twig like my avitar. I'm built like a football(USA) player, I'm just big. 
As for trying to picture others online, it's hopeless, why bother.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> Or he will. If we're lucky he might bounce.
> 
> On topic: Atrakaj looks like the stereotypical DnD gamer only slightly better looking in my head. I think it's because of the avatar though.


 
I do enjoy the DnD. Sadly, as I am unable to get together with people to play the PnP version, I play the online version  .



Nylak said:


> ...Mm, yeah, I'd buy that. >.>


 
Hahaha, don't worry, I'm *much* better looking  . Btw, what does the stereotypical DnD'er look like?



Silver Dragon said:


> I would think that people would view me as a DnD gamer as well since I actually play DnD and my av is the Silver Dragon pic from the 3.5 monster manual........
> 
> ......
> 
> and I'm probably the only one here who knew that....


 
Nah, I knew it.



Nylak said:


> Wow, way to permanently cement yourself as a DnD geek in all of our heads forever with a single sentence. Well done. XD


 
*shrug* Gamers have that ability.



Nylak said:


> Haha, shoulda stopped at the last assessment. xD
> 
> I don't think I've worn a skirt since I was 5. And I'm totally only a "show off" type online. >_>


 
I see you more as wearing Amazonian outfit faded jeans and old t-shirts. While the jeans may be faded, they don't have holes, because you work with drill dicks animals a lot.


----------



## Azure (Mar 16, 2010)

Why would I waste time thinking about the userbase of FA and what they sound, smell, look like?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 16, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Why would I waste time thinking about the userbase of FA and what they sound, smell, look like?



I don't know.

They all look like my signature, maybe with less hair.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 16, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Same here, fortunately my avatar does look vaguely like me (same hairstyle and sly look)


You must be pretty attractive then.

Uh... the only thing I have in common with my fursona is his build. 

And you can hear my voice on my FA and see what I look like in my scraps on dA, if anyone wants to completely ruin their idea of what I look/sound like. Or my... Facebook or something...


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 16, 2010)

I've never really thought on it.


----------



## DarkWolfSXI (Mar 16, 2010)

> I've never really thought on it.



Same here but sometimes if i try, i use Avatar and regular information like gender, species and his personality when he or she write.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You must be pretty attractive then.



Thanks!



			
				SirRob said:
			
		

> Uh... the only thing I have in common with my fursona is his build.
> 
> And you can hear my voice on my FA and see what I look like in my scraps on dA, if anyone wants to completely ruin their idea of what I look/sound like. Or my... Facebook or something...



You sound like an American version of Frank Spencer...

"Betty, the cats done a whoopsie in my beret!"


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 16, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> I associate users' looks with their avatars, until I've been given a description of their personal appearance.



Given that my avatar fursona is an extension of my persona, you'd be pretty close.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 16, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Given that my avatar fursona is an extension of my persona, you'd be pretty close.


 
Damn it, everyone's getting avatars made by Ratte. They aren't in color, so you're all starting to match. Where is your hawaiin shirt? >:V


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

O-o Whats going on? I take a sleep and than... BAM! Ten pages added into the thread. Do you guys sleep, or do you guys live in Asia?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> O-o Whats going on? I take a sleep and than... BAM! Ten pages added into the thread. Do you guys sleep, or do you guys live in Asia?


I didn't sleep the night before this one. I spent all night working on my Design project while talking here.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 16, 2010)

what the fuck



AzurePhoenix said:


> Why would I waste time thinking about the  userbase of FA and what they sound, smell, look like?




I thought you loved me...


----------



## Bambi (Mar 16, 2010)

I can end the looks part by referencing people to my FAF profile.

As for the sounding part?

I know that I've got a deep voice, but I'll have to show it to prove it. >.>


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Bambi said:


> I know that I've got a deep voice, but I'll have to show it to prove it. >.>


 Hard to believe with Bambi as your avy lol


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> When you imagine the other people who post on FAF how do you think they look?
> 
> Incidentally, this is _not_ a topic to describe what you actually look like. That ruins the fun. If you absolutely have to, then whatever.
> 
> Go.



I imagine you all look like this.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I imagine you all look like this.


I most certainly do not wear a bowling pin on my head. I am the bowling ball.


And I'm so not white =P


----------



## Bambi (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Hard to believe with Bambi as your avy lol


WHAT NO!!!

Goddamn -- fuck it.

I double post. MERGEMELOL


----------



## Bambi (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Hard to believe with Bambi as your avy lol



OH NAW HELL NAW MAN

UALL UP AND DUN IT


----------



## torachi (Mar 16, 2010)

i just assume everyone is a gay male til i see evidence to the contrary. 
there usually isnt much.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Bambi said:


> OH NAW HELL NAW MAN
> 
> UALL UP AND DUN IT


 Yay, I love rap :3


----------



## Atrak (Mar 16, 2010)

torachi said:


> i just assume everyone is a gay male til i see evidence to the contrary.
> there usually isnt much.


 
Thx so much :V .


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 16, 2010)

I just see their avatars, and occasionally the reflection of myself looking at them with either an annoyed or patronizing expression, or facepalm-ing.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 16, 2010)

Question:

If a fox were to face palm, does he break his nose?

EDIT: I'm thinking so, especially in my situation.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 16, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Question:
> 
> If a fox were to face palm, does he break his nose?
> 
> EDIT: I'm thinking so, especially in my situation.


 
Usually when people facepalm, they hit their forehead and possibly cover their eyes. He would have to make a wide detour to circumnavigate his nasal protrusion :V .


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 16, 2010)

Obviously I am really different than what I look on the forums.
I may be one of the ********* members here.


----------



## Azure (Mar 16, 2010)

****


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 16, 2010)

I imagine most users as their avatars, but some of the regulars have set images in my minds.

Azure, you're still a smexy citra. <3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 16, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I imagine most users as their avatars, but some of the regulars have set images in my minds.
> 
> Azure, you're still a smexy citra. <3



Then I must be the creepiest.
I'd prefer a regular image than my random clinging avatars.

I don't imagine that people are like their fursonas because fursonas don't tell a thing.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 16, 2010)

Ppl look like that one eposide of south park when there playing WoW?

Actualy i never gave it a thought.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Mar 16, 2010)

I thought this fandom was full of fit, well endowed young men with great hair, and full figured girls with DD busts and ghetto bootays who weigh in at 90 pounds.

Are you guys telling me I'm wrong? :c


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 16, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Damn it, everyone's getting avatars made by Ratte. They aren't in color, so you're all starting to match. Where is your hawaiin shirt? >:V



You should get one too.  :3


----------



## Atrak (Mar 16, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> You should get one too.  :3



I'd only get one if she just gave it to me out of the blue as a present. I don't beg plead on my knees give sex ask for free art :V .


----------



## Attaman (Mar 16, 2010)

Good news Nylak, you're _short_ one competition now.


----------



## Dass (Mar 16, 2010)

I think the other users look/sound normal. Plus a few stone here and there. But I think that's to be expected with the internet.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 16, 2010)

Gay.


----------



## Viva (Mar 16, 2010)

No life geeks


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Gay.



"What do you think the *other* users look/sound like?"

Learn to read Jashwa :V


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 16, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> "What do you think the *other* users look/sound like?"
> 
> Learn to read Jashwa :V


Still gay.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Still gay.



Oh..... Thanks 8)


----------



## Browder (Mar 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Really? Why so? Don't I act like a little kiddo with -TIS KAND OF GRAMER-?



I don't know. It seems like you pick your words a tad too carefully, even when you shitpost. I still think you're one of the older members on the forum.



SirRob said:


> I'm not creative enough to do that. I just picture their avatars. Yes, that means I think Bando is a gun and Browder's a weird symbol thing. I'm not even gonna try to give you guys distinct voices.



Also the 'weird symbol thingy'? It's a Gye Nyame.


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> You should get one too.  :3



I want one as well, but I shall not beg, feels really annoying to do that.


----------



## Bianca (Mar 16, 2010)

I tend to do the avatar thang, really.


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 16, 2010)

I think they resemble their avatars. I dont really think about how they sound.


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

love how my avi totally fucks with the "looking like their" avi thing. :3


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 16, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> love how my avi totally fucks with the "looking like their" avi thing. :3



What type of gun are you?


----------



## Bianca (Mar 16, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> love how my avi totally fucks with the "looking like their" avi thing. :3


Not really. I think you sound like the sorta guy who's life is unfulfilled and so you try to fill the void with "extreme sportz" like... paintball...


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 16, 2010)

i read everything in my voice
recognize everyone by their avatar


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

Bianca said:


> Not really. I think you sound like the sorta guy who's life is unfulfilled and so you try to fill the void with "extreme sportz" like... paintball...



Haha, I love my life. Paintball just makes it ten times more awesome. :3



TashkentFox said:


> What type of gun are you?



Ego 9 :3c


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 16, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> i read everything in my voice
> recognize everyone by their avatar



Seconded, whenever someone changes their avi I have to think for a moment to remember who they are, for several weeks I thought everyones favourite citra had vanished off the face of the earth.


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Seconded, whenever someone changes their avi I have to think for a moment to remember who they are, for several weeks I thought everyones favourite citra had vanished off the face of the earth.



Same here as well, but I also look at their Info as a backup if I don't recognize their avi.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 16, 2010)

I bet you guys don't even know who shenzi is.

I'm not sure I do any more :shock:


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm going to start visualizing all of you as otters.


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I bet you guys don't even know who shenzi is.
> 
> I'm not sure I do any more :shock:



Soulless fursona factory :V

or an enigma wrapped in a conundrum wrapped in a weird-ass fetish wrapped in lulz.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 16, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm going to start visualizing all of you as otters.



The hell you will >:C


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 16, 2010)

Tycho said:


> The hell you will >:C



You're a pink one. :V


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm going to start visualizing all of you as otters.



NOU.



fine as long as I keep my broom gun :3


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 16, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You're a pink one. :V



What about moi?


----------



## Leon (Mar 16, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm going to start visualizing all of you as otters.


 Do I get awesome clam smashing action?


----------



## Tycho (Mar 16, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You're a pink one. :V



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 16, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> What about moi?



Green polka dots. :V



leon said:


> Do I get awesome clam smashing action?



No, you get run over by a motorboat.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 16, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Green polka dots. :V



That's even worse than pink.


----------



## Leon (Mar 16, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> No, you get run over by a motorboat.


 
Well what color am I?


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 16, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> That's even worse than pink.



Fight Tycho to the death for his pinkness then.



leon said:


> Well what color am I?



Red because you're dying. :3


----------



## Leon (Mar 16, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Red because you're dying. :3


 
Sweet, red is my favorite color.


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Fight Tycho to the death for his pinkness then.
> 
> 
> 
> Red because you're dying. :3



I can has a color? :3c


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 16, 2010)

I am convinced that bando is Asian because of his former avi.


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> I am convinced that bando is Asian because of his former avi.



Nobody got that joke T_T

Old avi was Mitsirugi Bando, old emperor of Japan. Now u c whut I did thar :V


----------



## Browder (Mar 16, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm going to start visualizing all of you as otters.



Okay I'll bite. Do me.


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 16, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Nobody got that joke T_T
> 
> Old avi was Mitsirugi Bando, old emperor of Japan. Now u c whut I did thar :V



I c. But you've also stated before that your in Marching Band which gives me a few ideas of what you look like.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> Okay I'll bite. Do me.



Not if you're gonna bite.  >:C


----------



## Browder (Mar 16, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Not if you're gonna bite.  >:C


You couldn't afford it anyway.


I'm serious blueberri. If I were an otter what would I look like?


----------



## Liam (Mar 16, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm going to start visualizing all of you as otters.


Do I get to be an ubiquitous silhouette on wet floor signs?


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm pretty sure only one person on FAF knows what I actually look like. 

As for the rest of you, I read all your posts in the exact same voice I read everything else. My own. 
Except for Bobskunk. I can't imagine him speaking in anything other than white guy gangster speech.
And Mayfurr I hear as yelling.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 16, 2010)

Liam said:


> Do I get to be an ubiquitous silhouette on wet floor signs?



Sure. God forbid all the newbie otters slip on seaweed and smash their own heads on rocks.



Browder said:


> I'm serious blueberri. If I were an otter what would I look like?



Purple. Also you get a kilt.


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I'm pretty sure only one person on FAF knows what I actually look like.
> 
> As for the rest of you, I read all your posts in the exact same voice I read everything else. My own.
> Except for Bobskunk. I can't imagine him speaking in anything other than white guy gangster speech.
> And Mayfurr I hear as *yelling.*



HI BILLIE MAYS HERE!

I'm now imagining you all in Billie Mays' voice :3


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 16, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> love how my avi totally fucks with the "looking like their" avi thing. :3



About all a 'Cocker is useful for anyway..... :twisted:



BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm going to start visualizing all of you as otters.



I approve this.


----------



## Liam (Mar 16, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Sure. God forbid all the newbie otters slip on seaweed and smash their own heads on rocks.


Make bando hold a mop instead of a broomgun.
I am evil.


----------



## Browder (Mar 16, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Purple. Also you get a kilt.



...So I'm a homosexual Scot?



Irreverent said:


> I approve this.



Seriously, why are so many of the mods otters?


----------



## Kakik (Mar 16, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Holy shit everyone says this irl also. And I'm half mexican half white. WTF!???!?


 Some of those southeastern Asians have nice tans.


----------



## Kakik (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> Seriously, why are so many of the mods otters?


Because they're Otters?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Kakik said:


> Because they're Otters?


 Pfft, they're attention-seeking whores that want it right up the ass with no questions asked =P


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> About all a 'Cocker is useful for anyway..... :twisted:



it's an ego 

And Cockers make excellent pumps.

Lol Billie mays voice for everyone is hilarious.


----------



## Browder (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Pfft, they're attention-seeking whores that want it right up the ass with no questions asked =P



My god do you have a one track mind. You're like the Dom version of Scotty.



Bando37 said:


> Lol Billie mays voice for everyone is hilarious.



I.Hate.You.

Can't get the oxyclean commercial out of my head now.


----------



## Liam (Mar 16, 2010)

You're all floating, invisible, pink entities that speak out, like gods.   The avatars are but shrines to which these gods are worshiped.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> My god do you have a one track mind. You're like the Dom version of Scotty.


I AM NOT A GAY FAWX


What does one track mind mean anyways? Focused on one thing?


----------



## Liam (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> What does one track mind mean anyways? Focused on one thing?


And it keeps on coming up.
I sure do love potatoes.


----------



## Kakik (Mar 16, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Lol Billie mays voice for everyone is hilarious.


 
Billie mays here with fur-away. Do you have furries humping on your lawn? Just give them a puff of this highly flammable compound and send them scattering like roaches while leaving a fresh pine scent. Not only will it clear your yard of unwanted fursuiters, but it can also be used to kill common household pests:

flies
spiders
ants
owls
crickets
cockroaches

But order right now, and i'll DOUBLE THE OFFER!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Liam said:


> And it keeps on coming up.
> I sure do love potatoes.


 Mhhh... French fries...


----------



## Browder (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I AM NOT A GAY FAWX
> 
> 
> What does one track mind mean anyways? Focused on one thing?



Well of course you aren't. You're a 'Speshul Dragun' that get their cocks eaten by the Fawx' asscheeks.

And one track mind in your case means that you are obsessed with making everyone your bitch. I don't think you'll ever succeed.



Liam said:


> You're all floating, invisible, pink entities that speak out, like gods.   The avatars are but shrines to which these gods are worshiped.



...So you think we're all god?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> Well of course you aren't. You're a 'Speshul Dragun' that get their cocks eaten by the Fawx' asscheeks.
> 
> And one track mind in your case means that you are obsessed with making everyone your bitch. I don't think you'll ever succeed.


 Actually, I've been sarcastic and I'm not a dom lol.


----------



## Liam (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Mhhh... French fries...


Fresh out of the fryer too!
Ketchup?



Browder said:


> ...So you think we're all god?


But I don't believe in a god so... what does that mean?


----------



## Browder (Mar 16, 2010)

Liam said:


> But I don't believe in a god so... what does that mean?



It means that you should look up 'Gye Nyame' on google. It also means that you might be reading my mind.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> Seriously, why are so many of the mods otters?



'Cause we're using our cuteness to lull the dragons into a false sense of security...  :twisted:



Kakik said:


> Because they're Otters?



You.  We'll let live.  For now. 



Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Pfft, they're attention-seeking whores that want it right up the ass with no questions asked =P



Well, there is that.  But its only the initiation ceremony.


----------



## Liam (Mar 16, 2010)

To be honest, I've had some difficulty differentiating between LizardKing and Exunod for some reason, 'personality' wise.


----------



## Aden (Mar 16, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> About all a 'Cocker is useful for anyway..... :twisted:



Man not cool Irrev :c


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 16, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Purple. Also you get a kilt.


I've actually never pictured myself as an otter before. 
Although, some people make it look cool.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 17, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> 'Cause we're using our cuteness to lull the dragons into a false sense of security...  :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This terrifies me. How can cuteness be so evil?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 17, 2010)

HAXX said:


> This terrifies me. How can cuteness be so evil?


Because I exist. Also I am pretty sure everyone knows what I look like, but nobody knows what I sound like...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> I don't know. It seems like you pick your words a tad too carefully, even when you shitpost. I still think you're one of the older members on the forum.
> .



I won't say a word about it, but I am happy that there is one person that thinks like it.


Now.

Why am I starting to imagine things

Like 50% of the users' avatars became like "geddan" or something like "asshkgjahlkf".


----------



## kinkycoyote (Mar 17, 2010)

I imagine teens with sneers, glasses, ponytails, dark t-shirts, and assorted piercings. Among them are many cute, fuckable chubby guys.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I had to shave it.


 
I said take a pic, but you said no. :[



Nylak said:


> Unlike some people, I don't hear voices in my head. ...Or see faces, apparently.
> 
> I just kinda picture the avatars, unless I actually know what the poster looks like. >> Honestly, I don't really think about it.


 
So, like, are you picturing Cobra Commander right now? If so, then awesome.

Btw, what's with the brooms and mops?


----------



## Snack (Mar 17, 2010)

The person above me sounds like the voice in my head.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 17, 2010)

Snack said:


> The person above me sounds like the voice in my head.


 

Cobra?


----------



## Leon (Mar 17, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Cobra?


 
COBRA CAMANDAH!!!


----------



## Snack (Mar 17, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Cobra?




No, the voice in my head! >:c


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

Snack said:


> No, the voice in my head! >:c



Is it god talking to you?
Or are you atheist?
Atheists are deaf to god voices.


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 17, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Is it god talking to you?
> Or are you atheist?
> Atheists are deaf to god voices.



Does that mean they cant hear the almighty verses of rapter~jesus?


----------



## Leon (Mar 17, 2010)

I picture the person above me to actualy look like there avvie...


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 17, 2010)

I picture you all as sexy beasts, growl.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

cronlv16 said:


> Does that mean they cant hear the almighty verses of rapter~jesus?



They can't.
Though, they can hear the new Jesus's one.


----------



## Takun (Mar 17, 2010)

I imagine that Grim looks really short.  .3.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 17, 2010)

Takun said:


> I imagine that Grim looks really short.  .3.



Grim looks like jesus.


----------



## Snack (Mar 17, 2010)

The person above me looks like a penis! >w<


----------



## Thatch (Mar 17, 2010)

Snack said:


> The person above me looks like a penis! >w<



I look like a cock, thank you very much :V


Just kiddin', I'm a cake.


----------



## Snack (Mar 17, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I look like a cock, thank you very much :V
> 
> 
> Just kiddin', I'm a cake.




You are obviously a muffin because you are a muffin. >w<


----------



## Thatch (Mar 17, 2010)

Snack said:


> You are obviously a muffin because you are a muffin. >w<



Sweet talk won't accomplish anything, I'm straight :V


----------



## Snack (Mar 17, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I'm not a muffin.



You are a muffin, I saw you playing with your sprinkles last night! Dx


----------



## Thatch (Mar 17, 2010)

Snack said:


> You are a muffin, I saw you playing with your sprinkles last night! Dx



I'm a pureblood chocolate cake, slanderer >:[

Your mum is a muffin.


----------



## Snack (Mar 17, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I'm a pureblood chocolate cake, slanderer >:[
> 
> Your mum is a muffin.



I always thought you were banana nut flavored. :<

But you're still a muffin! >w<


----------



## Thatch (Mar 17, 2010)

Snack said:


> I always thought you were banana nut flavored. :<
> 
> But you're still a muffin! >w<



Bananas don't have nuts :V


----------



## Browder (Mar 17, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Bananas don't have nuts :V




So they're eunuchs?


----------



## Snack (Mar 17, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Bananas don't have nuts :V




https://ssl106.webhosting.optonline...anager/images/uploads/Banana Nut Compress.jpg

You are so kawaii! >W<


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 18, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I picture you all as sexy beasts, growl.


 
O murr.. ;3


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd like to believe you're all good looking, nice people, but then I saw mugshots.
JUST KIDDING, I love you all, but I generally like to think you're all fairly decent looking, and mugshots makes me hopeful for the most part.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I'd like to believe you're all good looking, nice people, but then I saw mugshots.
> JUST KIDDING, I love you all, but I generally like to think you're all fairly decent looking, and mugshots makes me hopeful for the most part.



I will rape you.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I will rape you.



Rape is baaaaaaad.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 19, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Rape is baaaaaaad.


Well, it's bad for one person, but good for the other. So it all balances out, right? 8)


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 19, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well, it's bad for one person, but good for the other. So it all balances out, right? 8)



So you're saying that if someone's raped they can just go rape someone else to balance themselves out?

hmmmmm..... you may be on to something here.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 19, 2010)

Edit: wrong thread. Also, I imagine speaking with a high pitched voice. :3


----------



## Bando (Mar 19, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> I've always hated this holiday. >=(



Haven't seen you in forever o_o


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 19, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Haven't seen you in forever o_o



Surprised someone noticed.


----------



## Bando (Mar 19, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Surprised someone noticed.



I hang out in Today's Posts. I notice all :3


----------



## Snack (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm pretty sexy imo. 

Dunno about you guys.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 19, 2010)

kinkycoyote said:


> I imagine teens with sneers, glasses, ponytails, dark t-shirts, and assorted piercings. Among them are many cute, fuckable chubby guys.



Sorry to shatter your illusion, but I look like the result of some hideous breeding experiment between Edward Tattsyrup from the League of Gentlemen and George Formby.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 19, 2010)

JesusFish said:


>


So, he was a crossdreser?



CrispSkittlez said:


> Rape is baaaaaaad.


 Look at my avy title :3


----------



## Atrak (Mar 19, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Surprised someone noticed.


 
Haven't seen you since the Texas snow incident.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 19, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> So, he was a crossdreser?
> 
> 
> Look at my avy title :3



Oh snap, how long's that been there?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 19, 2010)

You're all either fat slobs or really skinny with lots of facial hair. Acne is always present, of course.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 19, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> You're all either fat slobs, really skinny with lots of facial hair or resemble long-dead celebrities. Insanity is always present, of course.



Fix'd.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

What do you think I look/sound like.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What do you think I look/sound like.


Fucking awesome


----------



## ShadowEon (Mar 19, 2010)

Ignore this, accidentally posted here. XD

And I dunno , sometimes I just imagine them as their icon. lol


----------



## Tycho (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What do you think I look/sound like.



I look at your avatar and for some reason I think "Li'l Jon".


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I look at your avatar and for some reason I think "Li'l Jon".


YYEAAAHHH BOI... Ok I'll stop


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 19, 2010)

My friend says I almost have a bit of an Indian accent sometimes.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 20, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> My friend says I almost have a bit of an Indian accent sometimes.



Are you sure you're not Welsh?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I look at your avatar and for some reason I think "Li'l Jon".


Kinda creepy since that is my first name...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What do you think I look/sound like.


Sarcastic, and your avi makes me imagine a happy go lucky tone.


----------

